# Audio sync problems with stream



## SnakeVargas (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone have problem with their Stream where it sometimes loses audio sync? It happens when I have wireless problems. I usually must move the slider to a new position and then back to the original position to put it back in sync.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't seen it. I know there were a few other reports of people having sync issues when using a BlueTooth headset or speakers. Are you using BT for audio?


----------

